# Information on pet food allergies



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

I found this article rather interesting. A lot of people assume it's the grains in dog food that cause allergies, but, according to this article, they are often allergic to a certain animal protein in their food.









What every pet owner should know about food allergies


“Allergen-free dog food“ touts one product website, while another company advertises “limited ingredient diets”. And the majority of companies that make grain-free diets suggest that they may be helpful for dogs with allergies. How true are these claims, though?




vetnutrition.tufts.edu





I know I just posted a lot of links to the forum. This is my last one. Not trying to be spammy. Just spreading information.


----------

